# For All You Bf-109 Fans



## Tieleader (Oct 21, 2018)

Just back from the first of many weekend visits to the new American Heritage Museum and thought you guys might like this walkaround. Sorry about the blue lighting they were testing some color variations. Also note this is not the final floor setup but a temporary tube marking thing. The final displays will have appropriate terrain to the locale. The "grand"opening will be in April with the full setups, lights,animation,sound,etc.
Think Smithsonian if Disney laid it out. BTW any fuzzy shots is me getting use to new camera. FYI the data plate says its a 109G-10/U4. It is airworthy although insurance costs prohibit this.
More to follow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 21, 2018)

Second batch.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 21, 2018)

Final batch.
Here's a list of whats to be
displayed. If anyone has any requests for walkies let me known
and I'll try to accommodate!
American Heritage Museum Artifact List - The Collings Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2018)

Great series of detail pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 21, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Great series of detail pics! Thanks for posting.


Glad you like. Would have been better without the blue though.I topped out at about 875 pixs today....I have a problem , I know.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------

